# Erster Benchmark zu Fury X aufgetaucht.



## captainawesome87 (24. Juni 2015)

Gibt schon test zu der Radeon Fury X im Netz. Die Karte wird laut Benchmark leider ein Flop 
Sie landet in dem Benchmark, immer zwischen der GTX 980 und der GTX 980 TI.!!!

In den Staaten,Kostet die neue AMD GPU, 850 US Dollar.
Ich habe die Quelle unten verlinkt.

Hier bitte sehr. !

[VMOD] AMD RADEON? R9 FURY X 4GB HBM 4096-bit Review

Der Benchmark sollte mit Vorsicht betrachtet werden,da ich nicht weiß, ob es sich bei dem Benchmark  um ein Fake handelt.
Aber ich vermute,das es sich um echte werte handelt.

AMD macht zu zeit, einfach alles falsch. 


Update 

Hier ist auch schon eins:

[GPU Review] Sapphire AMD r9 Fury X on the rise! - www.hardwarezone.com.sg


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (24. Juni 2015)

Mal sehen was bei PCGH rauskommt


----------



## captainawesome87 (24. Juni 2015)

Dipsy2.0 schrieb:


> Mal sehen was bei PCGH rauskommt



Hoffe bessere werte.^^

Hier gibt es ein bild vom GPU-Z der Fury X.


Sowie es aussieht, hat AMD den speicher zum Takten nicht frei geben. 
Haben ihn verlockt oder habe ich mich verguckt.?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Juni 2015)

abwarten und Tee trinken

ich warte lieber auf seriöse Benches


----------



## captainawesome87 (24. Juni 2015)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> abwarten und Tee trinken
> 
> ich warte lieber auf seriöse Benches



kann ich verstehen, aber einer im Forum hat Bilder hochgeladen,die echt sind. In einer Auflösung von 4K ohne AA, hat er shadow of mordor getestet . Dort macht die Fury 48 FPS, wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe.
Soweit ich weiß ,macht eine Geforce  GTX 980 Ti 58 FPS, bei Shadow of mordor, oder etwa nicht.?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Juni 2015)

ich denke, dass PCGH (und andere offizielle Berichterstatter ... NDA) auch nen neuen Treiber hat

ich lass mich überraschen ^^


----------



## Kyuss89 (24. Juni 2015)

Man... hab gerade die Kaffeemaschine aufmunitioniert und die Mühle angeschmissen und dachte ich könnte jetzt genüsslich einen Fury X Test lesen.

Wann fällt denn endlich die bescheuerte NDA -.-


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Juni 2015)

14 Uhr wahrscheinlich


----------



## captainawesome87 (24. Juni 2015)

Genau, um 14 Uhr,soll sie fallen.^^


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Juni 2015)

captainawesome87 schrieb:


> kann ich verstehen, aber einer im Forum hat Bilder hochgeladen,die echt sind. In einer Auflösung von 4K ohne AA, hat er shadow of mordor getestet . Dort macht die Fury 48 FPS, wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe.
> Soweit ich weiß ,macht eine Geforce  GTX 980 Ti 58 FPS, bei Shadow of mordor, oder etwa nicht.?



auf dem GPUZ Screenshot steht auch was von 134 GPixel

soweit ich weiß sind es bei der Fury aber nur 67 GPixel


----------



## Kyuss89 (24. Juni 2015)

Besten Dank für die Info, woher habt ihr die denn  Oder habt ihr mit Zeitzonen umher gerechnet ^^


----------



## captainawesome87 (24. Juni 2015)

Downnola schrieb:


> Besten Dank für die Info, woher habt ihr denn die Info  Oder habt ihr mit Zeitzonen umher gerechnet ^^



Keine Ahnung, ist mal hier erwähnt worden . 
Laut der Rechnung, würde es hinhauen 

RawMangoJuli 

Stimmt, wo du es sagst.^^
Vielleicht, liest GPU -Z noch nicht alles richtig aus .?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Juni 2015)

bis jetzt war es immer 14 Uhr ^^

@capawesom:
 hmmm auch möglich xD


----------



## captainawesome87 (24. Juni 2015)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> bis jetzt war es immer 14 Uhr ^^
> 
> @capawesom:
> hmmm auch möglich xD



Bei der Titan X, ist sie mal um 06:00 gefallen. ^^

Ist bestimmt ein Lesefehler, da die Chip Größe fehlt und beim Speicher steht Autodetected" 
Achtet mal auf den Speicher"! Ich denke, AMD hat ihn gelockt.


----------



## Andomaster (24. Juni 2015)

captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Vielleicht, liest GPU -Z noch nicht alles richtig aus .?


 Es ist schon länger bekannt, dass GPU-Z die Werte der Fury nicht richtig ausliest! 

Ich warte erst mal ein paar offizielle Benchmarks ab, bevor ich mir ein Urteil bilde... Die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt...^^

Im overclocked Forum wird außerdem auch noch herausgestellt (glaub auf Seite 16), dass für die Heaven Benchmarks und SoM verschiedene Plattformen verwendet worden sind (i7-4770K@stock mit Fury X und i7-5820K@4,5GHz mit TitanX). Also abwarten und Tee trinken, heute Nachmittag wissen wir dann hoffentlich mehr...


----------



## Laggy.NET (24. Juni 2015)

Nice, OC Benchmarks. Solche wirds bei PCGH wahrscheinlich nicht geben, weswegen sich alles etwas zugunsten von AMD verschieben wird. 
Die AMD Karten sind mit referenz Takt nunmal näher am OC limit bzw. an den Custom Designs als die Nvidia karten.
Bei PCGH wird die FuryX mit Sicherheit sehr gut wegkommen, darauf wette ich.

Ansonsten etwas überraschend, dass die FuryX Probleme gegen die 980ti hat. Mit meiner GTX980 @ 1450 MHz brauch ich mir da wohl überhaupt keine Gedanken machen.

AMD zieht damit quasi mit Nvidia gleich, die Preise passen für das gebotene. Aber ein dreiviertel Jahr nach Maxwell 2.0 hätte ich doch etwas mehr erwartet.

Mein Beileid an alle, die extra auf diese Karte gewartet haben.


----------



## shadie (24. Juni 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Nice, OC Benchmarks. Solche wirds bei PCGH wahrscheinlich nicht geben, weswegen sich alles etwas zugunsten von AMD verschieben wird. Die AMD Karten sind mit referenz Takt nunmal näher am OC limit bzw. an den Custom Designs als die Nvidia karten.
> 
> Ansonsten etwas überraschend, dass die FuryX Probleme gegen die 980ti hat. Mit meiner GTX980 @ 1450 MHz brauch ich mir da wohl überhaupt keine Gedanken machen.



Wieso macht man sich mit ner 980 überhaupt Gedanken?

BTT: Ohje, das schaut jetzt aber nicht so pralle aus!
Da kann man nur hoffen dass AMD aktuell richtig der Stift geht und aktuell an Treibern gefeilt wird wie blöde.
Ansonsten wird das zu dem Preis nix.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Juni 2015)

lag das Overclock Problem der Fury X nich daran, dass das PT mit dem verwendeten Treiber gelocked ist ?


----------



## Andomaster (24. Juni 2015)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> lag das Overclock Problem der Fury X nich daran, dass das PT mit dem verwendeten Treiber gelocked ist ?



Jupp, so schauts aus! Dazu kommt noch, dass der VRAM angeblich laut AMD generell gelockt ist.
Also im Moment schaut es für Übertakter nicht so toll aus, aber ich hab auch schon irgendwo gelesen, dass zumindest  das PT mit kommenden Treibern freigegeben werden könnte!
Wenn AMD aber schon ankündigt, dass die Fury ein Traum für Overclocker wird müssen sie ja was dran machen. Ich bin ehrlich schon zum platzen gespannt was jetzt heute noch alles an Ergebnissen rauskommt!^^


----------



## dj_the_one (24. Juni 2015)

Hat denn die PCGH auch die aktuellen Treiber zum Benchen?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Juni 2015)

dj_the_one schrieb:


> Hat denn die PCGH auch die aktuellen Treiber zum Benchen?



hoffe ich doch ^^

aber ich denke nicht, dass AMD so kuzsichtig ist und die nicht vorher verteilt hat


----------



## Laggy.NET (24. Juni 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Wieso macht man sich mit ner 980 überhaupt Gedanken?
> 
> BTT: Ohje, das schaut jetzt aber nicht so pralle aus!
> Da kann man nur hoffen dass AMD aktuell richtig der Stift geht und aktuell an Treibern gefeilt wird wie blöde.
> Ansonsten wird das zu dem Preis nix.





Was heißt gedanken, die Karte reicht mir,  hätte aber schon erwartet, dass AMD die Karte mehr oder weniger deklassiert.
Aber in Wahrheit können sie nur mit Müh und Not gleichziehen. Klar, die FuryX ist schneller als die 980, aber die 980ti im gleichen Preisbereich wie Fury ist schon ein sehr harter Gegner für die Fury Karten. 

Relativ gesehen ist die Leistungssteigerung zur R9 290X mehr als ordentlich, fast schon beeindruckend für heutige Verhältnisse. 
Aber eigentlich erwartet man, dass die Leistungskrone nun wieder bei AMD wäre, ein halbes Jahr später wieder bei Nvidia usw. Aber aktuell schafft es AMD erneut nur, mit Nvidia aufzuschließen. 
Und das macht mir wirklich sorgen. Auch wenn die Karten grundsätzlich gut sind, ist das keine positive Entwicklung. So sieht kein gesunder Konkurrenzkampf aus!

AMD muss erneut die "Sympathie" Karte ausspielen. Gerade weil Nvidia hier mit 6 und 12 GB VRAM aufwarten kann.


----------



## Tiz92 (24. Juni 2015)

Kennt jemand die Seite? Ist sie seriös? So sieht es nicht gut aus für AMD. Ich dachte schon dass sie auf 980Ti Niveau sind.

Ja vielleicht wurde nicht mit dem neuem Treiber gebencht. Aber naja..


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Juni 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Was heißt gedanken, die Karte reicht mir,  hätte aber schon erwartet, dass AMD die Karte mehr oder weniger deklassiert.
> Aber in Wahrheit können sie nur mit Müh und Not gleichziehen. Klar, die FuryX ist schneller als die 980, aber die 980ti im gleichen Preisbereich wie Fury ist schon ein sehr harter Gegner für die Fury Karten.
> 
> Relativ gesehen ist die Leistungssteigerung zur R9 290X mehr als ordentlich, fast schon beeindruckend für heutige Verhältnisse.
> ...



wenn man bedenk, dass die Entwicklung von Grafikchips mehrere Jahre in Anspruch nimmt 
kann man nicht erwarten, dass nach einem halben Jahr auf einmal Quantensprünge in der Leistung gemacht werden


----------



## Tiz92 (24. Juni 2015)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wenn man bedenk, dass die Entwicklung von Grafikchips mehrere Jahre in Anspruch nimmt
> kann man nicht erwarten, dass nach einem halben Jahr auf einmal Quantensprünge in der Leistung gemacht werden



Auf jeden Fall. Die Fury, bzw deren Chip wurde sicher schon vor 3 Jahren designt.


----------



## captainawesome87 (24. Juni 2015)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die Seite? Ist sie seriös? So sieht es nicht gut aus für AMD. Ich dachte schon dass sie auf 980Ti Niveau sind.
> 
> Ja vielleicht wurde nicht mit dem neuem Treiber gebencht. Aber naja..



Das overclockers forum soll sehr seriös sein.  
Na ja,wenn es echt so ist, dann kann einem AMD schon leid tun. Man merkt durch ihre Arbeit das es ihnen an Geld fehlt.
So ein Großer Chip,das  grade mal mit einer teil deaktivierten   Geforce nur mithalten kann, spricht für sich und beweist das es an der Forschung scheitert, im vergleich zur Intel oder Nvidia hat man das nachsehen.!
Mal sehen, wie lange sich das Schiff noch über Wasser halten kann.

@RawMangoJuli 

AMD könnte locker mit Intel oder Nvidia mithalten. Die zeit haben sie, nur  fehl es  an Kapital und selbst wenn AMD sagt, das sie nicht über eine Spaltung  der Firma nachdenken,lügen sie und an.
Den AMD wer sehr dumm, wenn sie es zugeben würden, da sie so die Aktionäre beunruhigen. Du würdest ja auch nicht in was Investieren, wenn man dir sagt: hier.. hör mal, dein Geld ist bei uns, zu zeit nicht sicher. 
Kannst du uns trotzdem was geben.?


----------



## azzih (24. Juni 2015)

Schon ein ganzes Stück hinter ner 980TI und hat halt auch nur 4GB Vram auf der Habenseite. Naja mal sehn was der Preis macht, aber deutlich mehr als 500€wäre bei der Leistung nicht fair.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (24. Juni 2015)

Also auf der HabenSeite sehe ich auf jeden Fall das Design. Das die Leistung nicht so überragend wird hatte ich schon länger vermutet, gekauft wird sie trotzdem, schon aleine um AMD zu unterstützen.

Ich bete nur, dass das nicht die letzte Serie ist die von AMD herauskommt und das Monopol sich für Nvidia am Ende doch verwirklicht und wir in Zukunft noch mehr für unsere Karten zahlen müssen.


----------



## drstoecker (24. Juni 2015)

Was hier wieder für ein Stuss geschrieben wird, Leute wartet doch erstmal auf die richtigen Test ab dann könnt ihr noch genug haten.  Amd hat ja gerade mit der 390x mit der 980 gleichgezogen von der Leistung her, da glaubt ihr doch nicht das die fury nur minimal schneller wird oder? Quark! Ausserdem wurde ja angepriesen das die Karte sehr gute oc Möglichkeiten bieten soll also einfach mal abwarten. 
P.s. Es gibt auch genug andere benchmarks im Netz wo es anders aussieht wie bei diesem hier.


----------



## Interceptorvtec (24. Juni 2015)

Wären keine oc Karten im Spiel , würde das doch gar nicht so schlecht aussehen.  So verfälscht es das Bild finde ich .


----------



## drstoecker (24. Juni 2015)

captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Gibt schon test zu der Radeon Fury X im Netz. Die Karte wird laut Benchmark leider ein Flop
> Sie landet in dem Benchmark, immer zwischen der GTX 980 und der GTX 980 TI.!!!
> 
> In den Staaten,Kostet die neue AMD GPU, 850 US Dollar.
> ...



Übrigens gibt es schon länger mehrere benchmarks zu fury im Netz.


----------



## paddypitt87 (24. Juni 2015)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> auf dem GPUZ Screenshot steht auch was von 134 GPixel
> 
> soweit ich weiß sind es bei der Fury aber nur 67 GPixel



Da steht auch 256Gb Bandbreite bei GPU-Z angegeben, dabei sind es doch 512GB 

Also ich quäl mich jetzt bis 14 Uhr, eher glaube ich gar nichts!


----------



## Tiz92 (24. Juni 2015)

Fällt um 14 Uhr das NDA?

Ist darauf nicht auch ein NDA?


----------



## Chemenu (24. Juni 2015)

Argh... ich hatte gehofft heute beim Frühstück (also jetzt) den ausführlichen Test der PCGH lesen zu können. ^^


----------



## Bandicoot (24. Juni 2015)

Der Gute Raffael, hat sicher schon den Test fertig und alles schick gemacht. Ich wette der Finger liegt schon auf dem Upload Button. 
Jetzt könntet ihr doch mal ein Spoiler raushauen.  Ich glaub nicht nur ich sitz mit dem Kaffe vorm PC wollten den Test lesen.
Na Gut dann schau ich erstmal GRIP


----------



## paddypitt87 (24. Juni 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Argh... ich hatte gehofft heute beim Frühstück (also jetzt) den ausführlichen Test der PCGH lesen zu können. ^^



Haha ich auch, hatte schon zu lange geschlafen und schnell den PC angemacht, dachte bin längst zu spät dran, dann kam die Erleichterung 

Ne im ernst so extrem vielleicht dann nicht, aber anhand dieser Benchmarks würde ich eher die Fury ohne X vermuten, ich hoffe wirklich das die Leistung besser sein wird


----------



## Bandicoot (24. Juni 2015)

Keine Panik die ist Neu, da wird schon noch mit Treibern was  gemacht. AMD hat das drauf, aber das sich die Fury je nach Spiel mal vor, nach oder zwischen die 980/980ti drängt könnte hinkommen. Wir werds sehen wenn der Test Online ist.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (24. Juni 2015)

Wenn dem so wäre


----------



## Interceptorvtec (24. Juni 2015)

Hier nochmal ein paar Benchmarks 
AMD Fury X Performance Benchmarks | Digital Storm Unlocked


----------



## Tiz92 (24. Juni 2015)

Interceptorvtec schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein paar Benchmarks
> AMD Fury X Performance Benchmarks | Digital Storm Unlocked



Na hier sieht es bisschen besser aus, auch wenn alles in 4K gemacht worden ist und der Test nicht viel bencht.


----------



## Spreed (24. Juni 2015)

Im Vergleich zur Non-OC Version der 980 Ti schlägt sich die Fury X doch nicht schlecht?
Erstmal die neuen Treiber abwarten, da wird sich bestimmt noch was tun.

AMD ist kein Wohltätigkeitsverein. Die werden für eine Karte, die gleich Potent oder stärker als die 980Ti ist, nicht weniger verlangen.


----------



## ColorMe (24. Juni 2015)

> Die werden für eine Karte, die gleich Potent oder stärker als die 980Ti ist, nicht weniger verlangen.



Doch werden und müssen sie. Allein weil Nvidia eigene Features hat, welche AMD nicht nutzen kann.
Sind beide Karten gleich schnell und besitzen auch den gleichen Preis, wird wohl der Großteil zur Nvidia Variante greifen.


----------



## paddypitt87 (24. Juni 2015)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Doch werden und müssen sie. Allein weil Nvidia eigene Features hat, welche AMD nicht nutzen kann.
> Sind beide Karten gleich schnell und besitzen auch den gleichen Preis, wird wohl der Großteil zur Nvidia Variante greifen.



Mir fällt momentan nur ein Feature ein welches AMD nicht hat, das Speicherfeature

Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit Physics


----------



## Interceptorvtec (24. Juni 2015)

Aber recht hat colorme schon . Die würden fast alle zu NV  greifen.


----------



## Nydish (24. Juni 2015)

It's Almost

Countdown  also ja 14 uhr

Frage: Wieso ist die PCGH Seite 2 Stunden zurück?


----------



## cryon1c (24. Juni 2015)

Nvidia hat Gameworks. 
Meist kann man es ruhig als Game not works bezeichnen, aber es ist da und sorgt in der Regel für bessere FPS auf Nvidia-Karten wenn man es abschaltet


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Juni 2015)

ich geh am Stock noch 2 Stunden O_O


----------



## Dunkelseele74 (24. Juni 2015)

Also mir ist gestern meine r290 abgeraucht,guter Zeitpunkt wie ich finde .Ich hoffe das die Fury X genau so Fix unterwegs ist wie die 980ti aber wenn die gleich teuer ist werde ich mir heute noch eine 980ti bestellen 4gb vs 6gb gewinnt eindeutig für mich die 980ti.Ja mag sein das 4gb für die meisten Games noch reicht aber wie sieht es in ein Jahr aus ?Und ich habe nicht vor mir in ein jahr nochmal ne neue Karte zu kaufen.Sollte schon 2-3 jahre reichen


----------



## Sh4itan (24. Juni 2015)

Ich frage mich ja, was der Vorteil durch Mantle ab Windows 10 und den ersten DX12 Spielen noch wert sein wird?  Ob das AMD und die Fury X vom hohen Ross werfen wird?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Juni 2015)

Sh4itan schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja, was der Vorteil durch Mantle ab Windows 10 und den ersten DX12 Spielen noch wert sein wird?  Ob das AMD und die Fury X vom hohen Ross werfen wird?



???????


----------



## Datarecovery09 (24. Juni 2015)

Die VMOD-Charts sind mir ehrlich gesagt ein wenig suspekt. Die R9 290X soll also angeblich in Crysis 3 - wohlgemerkt in 4k! - 44fps schaffen? Und in FarCry4 ca. das selbe? Dafür schafft eine GTX960 in Dying Light einen 20fps-Vorsprung auf die R9 380? Das ganze kommt dann auch noch mit ständig wechselnder Besetzung - mal sind Karten dabei, mal nicht; mal werden SLI-Gespanne getestet, mal nicht... me no gusta.

Zumindest das Verhältnis non-oc FuryX zu non-oc TitanX sieht halbwegs realistisch aus. OC dagegen sieht komplett halbgar aus, als würden z. B. irgendwelche Treiber oder Tools fehlen, die das OC auf FuryX erst richtig ermöglichen.
Abgesehen davon: Wer solche Diagramme verbricht, dem glaube ich auch nicht, dass er sauber arbeitet.^^

Da warte ich lieber auf die Artikel bei PCGH, TH, Techspot etc. anstatt mir jetzt den Kopf über Graphen zu zerbrechen, deren Glaubwürdigkeit selbst im besten Fall diskutabel erscheint.


----------



## Dunkelseele74 (24. Juni 2015)

Sh4itan schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja, was der Vorteil durch Mantle ab Windows 10 und den ersten DX12 Spielen noch wert sein wird?  Ob das AMD und die Fury X vom hohen Ross werfen wird?



waum vom hohen Ross werfen? Von DX12 profitieren doch beide oder stehe ich auf denn Schlauch,und habe ich was verpasst das DX12 only die grünen Puscht?


----------



## Sh4itan (24. Juni 2015)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> ???????





Dunkelseele74 schrieb:


> waum vom hohen Ross werfen? Von DX12 profitieren doch beide oder stehe ich auf denn Schlauch,und habe ich was verpasst das DX12 only die grünen Puscht?



Sehe ich das etwa falsch oder sind die "offiziellen" AMD-Benchmarks wirklich teilweise mit Mantle erstellt wurden? Daraus resultiert, dass die Fury X einen Boost durch Mantle bekommen hat, da die API hardwarenah arbeitet im Vergleich zu reinem DX11. Da DX12 die Eigenschaften aber von Hause aus mitbringen wird/soll, stellt sich mir die Frage ob AMD dadurch an Boden verlieren wird, sobald die ersten Spiele mit DX12 rauskommen? Immerhin wird/würde das den Wert von Mantle als eigene API doch erheblich mindern.

PS: Hab ich echt so unverständlich geschrieben? ?


----------



## cryon1c (24. Juni 2015)

Dunkelseele74 schrieb:


> waum vom hohen Ross werfen? Von DX12 profitieren doch beide oder stehe ich auf denn Schlauch,und habe ich was verpasst das DX12 only die grünen Puscht?



Klar tun es beide, aber die Auswirkungen sind noch unbekannt. Das eine Lager kann stärker davon profitieren.
Wie sehr sich das auswirkt, sieht man an den AMD-Treibern, da wird der Abstand auf ein mal deutlich kleiner nur durch einen neuen Treiber, bei derselben Hardware.


----------



## Dunkelseele74 (24. Juni 2015)

Ich denke das wird sich noch zeigen welches Lager stärker davon profitiert.Wichtig für mich ist heute Preis,Leistung,verfügbarkeit  brauche ganz schnell ersatz für meine gegrillte 290^^


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Juni 2015)

Sh4itan schrieb:


> Sehe ich das etwa falsch oder sind die "offiziellen" AMD-Benchmarks wirklich teilweise mit Mantle erstellt wurden? Daraus resultiert, dass die Fury X einen Boost durch Mantle bekommen hat, da die API hardwarenah arbeitet im Vergleich zu reinem DX11. Da DX12 die Eigenschaften aber von Hause aus mitbringen wird/soll, stellt sich mir die Frage ob AMD dadurch an Boden verlieren wird, sobald die ersten Spiele mit DX12 rauskommen? Immerhin wird/würde das den Wert von Mantle als eigene API doch erheblich mindern.
> 
> PS: Hab ich echt so unverständlich geschrieben? ?



ach so meinst du das ^^

naja mal sehen, wenn durch die Low Level API`s die Ressourcen besser genutzt werden, könnte AMD durch die wesentlich höhere Shader Anzahl weiterhin profitieren


----------



## Datarecovery09 (24. Juni 2015)

Sh4itan schrieb:


> Sehe ich das etwa falsch oder sind die "offiziellen" AMD-Benchmarks wirklich teilweise mit Mantle erstellt wurden? Daraus resultiert, dass die Fury X einen Boost durch Mantle bekommen hat, da die API hardwarenah arbeitet im Vergleich zu reinem DX11. Da DX12 die Eigenschaften aber von Hause aus mitbringen wird/soll, stellt sich mir die Frage ob AMD dadurch an Boden verlieren wird, sobald die ersten Spiele mit DX12 rauskommen? Immerhin wird/würde das den Wert von Mantle als eigene API doch erheblich mindern.
> 
> PS: Hab ich echt so unverständlich geschrieben? ?



Die meisten der aufgeführten Spiele unterstützen kein Mantle, und laut AMD wurde bei den bereitgestellten Benches nur SniperElite3 mit Mantle getestet.
Abgesehen davon werden solche Benches normalerweise mit High End-CPUs erstellt; die profitieren ohnehin kaum von Mantle. Der Witz von Mantle ist ja gerade, dass die CPU entlastet wird. Wenn die aber ohnehin fernab ihres Maximums läuft, dann fehlt dem Witz die Pointe.^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2015)

Das ist alles extrem traurig. Ich hatte so auf gute neue Karten gehofft, aber es scheint wirklich so, dass Fury "nur" der leicht optimierte Vollausbau von Tango mit neuem Speichercontroller und HBM Speicher ist. Das ist ein riesiger Fortschritt, aber eben nicht genug, um gegen eine GTX 980TI oder Titan anzustinken. Wenn es zumindest 8GB Speicher gäbe. Im nächsten Schritt dann. 

Noch hoffe ich weiter und warte auf erste unabhängige PCGH-Tests, aber die Hoffnung, 20-50% Mehrleistung als eine Titan zu bekommen und endlich 4K mit einer Singlecard immer mit hoher Qualität nutzen zu können schwindet. Der Preis wäre dann egal. Es wird keinen Grund geben, meine R9-295X gegen eine Fury auszutauschen. Die R9-295X wird weiterhin die schnellste Karte bleiben,


----------



## cryon1c (24. Juni 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist alles extrem traurig. Ich hatte so auf gute neue Karten gehofft, aber es scheint wirklich so, dass Fury "nur" der leicht optimierte Vollausbau von Tango mit neuem Speichercontroller und HBM Speicher ist. Das ist ein riesiger Fortschritt, aber eben nicht genug, um gegen eine GTX 980TI oder Titan anzustinken. Wenn es zumindest 8GB Speicher gäbe. Im nächsten Schritt dann.
> 
> Noch hoffe ich weiter und warte auf erste unabhängige PCGH-Tests, aber die Hoffnung, 20-50% Mehrleistung als eine Titan zu bekommen und endlich 4K mit einer Singlecard immer mit hoher Qualität nutzen zu können schwindet. Der Preis wäre dann egal. Es wird keinen Grund geben, meine R9-295X gegen eine Fury auszutauschen. Die R9-295X wird weiterhin die schnellste Karte bleiben,



Deine Karte wird auch noch die nächste Generation überleben. Bis eine SingleGPU deine DualGPU merklich überholt, vergehen noch paar Jährchen. 

Sowohl AMD als auch Nvidia können nicht zaubern, wir kommen langsam in den Bereich wo die CPUs schon sind - von einer Generation zur nächsten werden die Teile minimal schneller, dafür aber deutlich sparsamer und mit mehr Speicher.  Enthusiasten freuen sich da natürlich nicht so drüber, weil sie mehr Leistung, bessere Übertaktbarkeit und neuste Technologien wollen (bzw genug Leistung um diese auch zu nutzen). 
4K zu befeuern ist aktuell immer noch unmöglich mit einer SingleGPU und ich denke nicht das auch die nächste Generation so einen heftigen Sprung schafft.


----------



## Datarecovery09 (24. Juni 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist ein riesiger Fortschritt, aber eben nicht genug, um gegen eine GTX 980TI oder Titan anzustinken. Wenn es zumindest 8GB Speicher gäbe. Im nächsten Schritt dann.
> 
> Noch hoffe ich weiter und warte auf erste unabhängige PCGH-Tests, aber die Hoffnung, 20-50% Mehrleistung als eine Titan zu bekommen und endlich 4K mit einer Singlecard immer mit hoher Qualität nutzen zu können schwindet. Der Preis wäre dann egal.



Was denn nun? Dagegen anstinken oder 20-50% Mehrleistung? Leistung auf dem Level einer TitanX/980Ti ist schon mal ein riesiger Sprung und war auch zu erwarten. Viel mehr ist mit der aktuellen Fertigung vielleicht einfach nicht zu machen?
Weiß man eigentlich inzwischen, wie es mit DP bei Fiji ausschaut?


----------



## Dremor (24. Juni 2015)

Habe da ein ähnliches Gefühl wie Cryon1c. 
Ich denke durch die Vorgaben der Konsolen und die vielen Cross Entwicklungen werden wir solche Sprünge wie früher, wo eine Generation teils 100% stärker war, nicht mehr sehen.

Dies ist für mich ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Natürlich ist es toll Hardware möglichst lange behalten zu können, aber wenn dann 3 Jahre lang fast nichts vorwärts geht an der visuellen Schraube ist auch doof.

Andererseits haben gewisse Spiele ja schon eine Optik die einfach super ist.
Und auch ne Weile reicht. 

Vielleicht sollten sich die Hersteller mal wieder auf die Inhalte konzentrieren wenn man gerade etwas Luft hat an der Grafik Front.


----------



## Tiz92 (24. Juni 2015)

Das letze mal als es gut 60-70% Mehrleistung war war die neue hd 5870 gegen di gtx 285 Ende 2009. Da hatte AMD noch 45% Marktanteil, Gamework gab es nicht und Spiele liefen meist gleichwertig. Was für Zeiten


----------



## cryon1c (24. Juni 2015)

Dremor schrieb:


> Habe da ein ähnliches Gefühl wie Cryon1c.
> Ich denke durch die Vorgaben der Konsolen und die vielen Cross Entwicklungen werden wir solche Sprünge wie früher, wo eine Generation teils 100% stärker war, nicht mehr sehen.
> 
> Dies ist für mich ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Natürlich ist es toll Hardware möglichst lange behalten zu können, aber wenn dann 3 Jahre lang fast nichts vorwärts geht an der visuellen Schraube ist auch doof.
> ...



Das Zauberwort heißt Optimierung. Die Hardware ist flott genug. Natürlich sind 4k 60+ FPS mit maximalen Einstellungen noch weit davon entfernt, aber das was wir aktuell sehen ist was ganz anderes. 1080p 60FPS - das schaffen bei vielen neuen Spielen nur absolut kranke Systeme die dort eigentlich mit maximal 50% Auslastung rumgammeln sollten. 
Optimierte Schnittstelle (DX12, Mantle), bessere Treiber und GUT optimierte Spiele werden für den nötigen Schub an Performance bei gleichbleibender Leistung der Hardware sorgen.
Problem: wie kriegt man die Entwickler dazu, es auch umzusetzen?
Bei den Schnittstellen mach ich mir keine Sorgen, bei den Treibern - ein wenig, das ist aber auf die Dauer bezogen bis eben diese erscheinen. Was mir Sorgen macht, sind die Spieleentwickler und die grenzenlos gierigen Publisher, die lieber eine Beta-Version rauswerfen als die Deadline zu verschieben. Warten ist uncool, aber aktuell warten die Leute sowieso, nur haben sie dabei ein unfertiges Produkt in der Hand, haben dafür auch noch viel Geld bezahlt und können es trotzdem nicht wirklich nutzen. 
Auch die Konsolen, die dem PC immer ähnlicher werden und eigentlich für bessere Ports in kurzer Zeit sorgen sollten (!) bringen aktuell keinen Vorteil - die Ports dauern trotzdem und besser werden sie nicht. 

Ich erinnere mich mit Freude an Crysis, das Teil hat mich zum einkaufen gezwungen und war dann trotzdem kaum zu stemmen, sah dafür aber verdammt geil aus und mit entsprechend flotter Hardware sieht das Teil auch jetzt noch verdammt geil aus.


----------



## Kyuss89 (24. Juni 2015)

Den Fortschritt von GDDR5 auf HBM sollten viele mal nicht vergessen.

Und ich glaub das DX12 eher der GCN Architektur in die Karten spielt als Kepler/Maxwell 

noch 20 Minuten!!!


----------



## Dunkelseele74 (24. Juni 2015)

meint ihr man kann heute schn eine fury x bei alternate oder so kaufen?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Juni 2015)

4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 FURY X Wasser PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full


----------



## cryon1c (24. Juni 2015)

Dunkelseele74 schrieb:


> meint ihr man kann heute schn eine fury x bei alternate oder so kaufen?



Bestellen - sicher. Ob sie lieferbar ist gleich am ersten Tag (also auf Lager liegt) - fraglich. 50/50. 
Ruf doch mal bei 3-5 Läden an, frag ob sie diese auf Lager haben. 14:00 fällt die NDA, aber das sollten sie dir auch so sagen können ob sie vorrätig ist oder eben nicht.


----------



## Nydish (24. Juni 2015)

4096MB PowerColor Radeon R9 FURY X Hybrid PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
diese ist verfügbar und kannst sie somit direkt bestellen


----------



## Kyuss89 (24. Juni 2015)

Für 700€ ist die Powercolor lagernd 

4096MB PowerColor Radeon R9 FURY X Hybrid PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


----------



## Dunkelseele74 (24. Juni 2015)

cool danke


----------



## SLNC (24. Juni 2015)

Downnola schrieb:


> Für 700€ ist die Powercolor lagernd
> 
> 4096MB PowerColor Radeon R9 FURY X Hybrid PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)



Guter Preis!


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Juni 2015)

joa! und das is der Early Adopter Preis =O


----------



## SLNC (24. Juni 2015)

Keine Angst. Der wird schon noch steigen, wenn die Nachfrage steigt und keine Karten mehr da sind


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Juni 2015)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> joa! und das is der Early Adopter Preis =O



Oder Katze im Sack Preis 
Wie mans nimmt.


----------



## Nydish (24. Juni 2015)

SLNC schrieb:


> Keine Angst. Der wird schon noch steigen, wenn die Nachfrage steigt und keine Karten mehr da sind



quark
Der Preis wird doch nicht steigen? Hoffe sie schneidet besser ab als die TI - dann muss die nämlich vom Preis sinken und ich hol mir die TI


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Juni 2015)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Oder Katze im Sack Preis
> Wie mans nimmt.



da wohl auch gleich die Benches veröffentlicht werden, würd ich es nich als Katze im Sack sehen ^^


----------



## SLNC (24. Juni 2015)

Wir werden sehen.

Overclock3d hat übrings sein Review schon draußen. Sieht ganz ordentlich aus. 

Overclock3D :: Review :: AMD R9 Fury X Review :: Introduction and Technical Specifications


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Juni 2015)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> da wohl auch gleich die Benches veröffentlicht werden, würd ich es nich als Katze im Sack sehen ^^



Naja wenn du noch vor 14 Uhr kaufst ist es für mich Katze im Sack.
Danach ist es was anderes.


----------



## cryon1c (24. Juni 2015)

Nydish schrieb:


> quark



Klar wird er steigen. Angebot und Nachfrage, freie Marktwirtschaft. Wenn irgendwas nicht lieferbar ist, aber ein hoher Bedarf daran besteht, werden sich immer einige Leute finden die zu viel verlangen und es werden sich auch Leute finden die mehr bezahlen als es eigentlich kostet - nur um es schneller zu haben.


----------



## Kyuss89 (24. Juni 2015)

Ich hab ne R9 290X vapor X 8GB OC... wenn ich die für 350€ verkaufen kann wäre ich stark verführt hier zu zuschlagen! ^.^


----------



## Kyuss89 (24. Juni 2015)

Bei HWLuxx ist der test online!


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Juni 2015)

PCGHWAS MACHT IHR????


----------



## sebah (24. Juni 2015)

Radeon R9 Fury X im Test: Die leiseste High-End-Grafikkarte seit fast einer Dekade wohoo


----------



## Nydish (24. Juni 2015)

AMD Radeon R9 Fury X im Test


----------



## LSchmiddie (24. Juni 2015)

Showtime aumen:


----------



## b0thunt3r (24. Juni 2015)

Haut mich nicht vom Hocker, bleib bei meiner GTX 980 Ti.


----------



## blackout24 (24. Juni 2015)

Hier gibts eine gute Übersicht zu allen Reviews:
[Various] AMD R9 Fury-X Reviews


----------



## Nydish (24. Juni 2015)

4096MB PowerColor Radeon R9 FURY X Hybrid PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
ausverkauft


----------



## Laggy.NET (24. Juni 2015)

Wie ich mir dachte, im PCGH benchmark siehts sehr gut aus für die AMD Karten, beim Vergleich mit den OC Taktraten der Boardpartner siehts aber komplett anders aus.


----------

